# wie die beste qualität



## layla (24. Oktober 2003)

hi!

Ich hab ein logo in Illustrator erstellt. Danach in Ps geöffnet und noch ein paar kleine dinge nachbearbeitet. Jetzt habe ich es mal als jpg gespeichert auf höchster qualität das sieht es ja gut aus. Aber ich brauche es mit transparentem hintergrund und im gif sieht es total sch*** aus. Außerdem soll es  auch für den Druck verwendet werden. Welches Format ist da am besten TIF?

Danke


----------



## killkrog (24. Oktober 2003)

jo, für druck ist tiff am besten, einfach deswegen, weil es pro Pixel nicht nur die maximalen 8 bit, sondern so weit ich weiß 16 bit unterstützt (wie viel genau weiss ich net, sind auf jeden fall mehr!).


----------



## layla (24. Oktober 2003)

ok also tiff aber kann man das auch mit transparentem bg machen oder wie druckt die druckerei das dann auf das farbige papier?


----------



## killkrog (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke da wird einfach ein Alpha Kanal mitgeliefert, der angibt, wo geschnippelt wird und wo nicht. Kenn mich in dem ebiet aber gar nicht aus...


----------



## schmitzowitsch (26. Oktober 2003)

am besten nimmst du ein eps, mit einem in photoshop erstellten beschneidungspfad. bei einem logo ist das die sauberste lösung da der beschneidungspfad immer eine scharfe kante ergibt.
wie man das macht?
in photoshop mit dem pfadwerkzeug die beschnittlinie um das logo herum zeichnen. dann den pfad abspeichern ( unter dem kleinen dreieck in der pfad- palette) und diesen gespeicherten pfad als vbeschneidungspfad deklarieren (ist glaub ich auch hinter dem dreieck) dann das ganze als eps mit  integriertem beschneidungspfad speichern.


----------



## layla (26. Oktober 2003)

danke werde ich machen!


----------



## layla (27. Oktober 2003)

hab noch ne frage wegen dem mit dem pfad is ja umständlich wenn da wörter sind und kreise und so.
kann man das nicht auch mit einer auswahl machen? bzw kann man es mit einem transparenten hintergrund auch machen?


----------



## boris (28. Oktober 2003)

einfach deinen arbeitsbereich markieren, dann und das fenster "pfad" wechseln, neuen arbeitspfad erstellen, aus diesen dann einen normalen pfad machen, also doppelklick auf den arbeitspaf und dann auf OK, dann aufs dreieck und "beschneidungspfad" , als tiff oder eps speicher, das wars


----------



## PEZ (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo.

www:
Fürs Internet würde ich dir .png (png 24) empfehlen. 
Ist zwar grösser als ein .gif, hat aber den Vorteil einer weichen Kante. Diese entsteht, da das Format auch halbdurchsichtige Pixel darstellen kann.
Vielleicht zeigst du uns das Logo mal, dann kann man mehr tipps dazu sagen, denn auch mit gifs, kann man weiche übergänge "faken" wenn man weiss welche Farbe als Untergrund verwendet wird.

print:
hier: offsetdruck
Wenn du eine weisse fläche (0% cyan 0% magenta 0% yellow 0% black )  in deiner datei angelegt hast, wird dort auch keine farbe gedruckt (da -> papier standardmäßig weiss) die Farbe ist an dieser Stelle also so wie die Farbe des Papiers.
Druckst du jedoch beispielsweise eine gelbe Fläche auf ein rotes Papier, wird es nicht gelb aussehen. Im Offset werden lasierenden farben verwendet. 


Zeig uns bitte das Logo ( oder ein ähnliches Bsp.) und sag bitte welche Farbe das Papier hat.

gruss


----------



## layla (29. Oktober 2003)

also das is mal das logo als jpg fürs web habs ich mal so gespeichert.
hab dann fürn print so gemacht wie boris gesagt hat und als esp gespeichert.
das ganze soll auf so einem rot orange gedruckt werden.
als gif hat es sowieso nicht funktioniert da sah es besch*** aus.


----------



## Tim C. (29. Oktober 2003)

Komisch, dass das als Gif nich so toll aussah. Weil wirklich weiche Kanten hat das Logo ja nicht. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## PEZ (29. Oktober 2003)

hoppla...
Da muss ich jetzt leider weiter fragen. 

1. Warum hast du das in Photoshop weiter bearbeiten müssen? Für Druck wären ja die Vektoren am unkompliziertesten, da verlierst du keine Qualität. Egal wie gross es ist.

2. Wenn du das jetzt auf rot-orangen Hintergrund stellst. Was glaubst du was passiert dann mit dem Wort Reisen? Wie gesagt: Im Offset benutzt man lasierende Farben (also nicht deckend) und selbst wenn es im Siebdruck gedruckt würde, wäre das "Reisen" ja kaum zu erkennen. (ist auch ein bischen ne Kosten-Nutzen frage)

3. Du willst doch auf farbiges Papier drucken oder? Denn ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so richtig warum du dir sorgen machst wegen dem freisteller. Den brauchst du doch gar nicht. Du legst doch den Rest der Seite auch nicht rot-orange, sondern weiss an. 

4. Gif geht auf jedenfall, auch das es vernünftig aussieht. Wenn du die Hintergrundfarbe der Internet seite schon weisst. färbe doch einfach die Bereiche die jetzt weiss sind mit dieser farbe ein. Ist dann zwar nicht durchsichtig, wirkt aber so. vielleicht hast du ja auch zu wenig farben eingestellt beim "gif"? Da sieht das schnell mal sch..... aus.

Gruss PEZ


----------



## layla (29. Oktober 2003)

1, hab den pfeil und das buch in ps coloriert.
2, hab den text nochmal neu gemacht aber net als jpg gespeichert.
3, versteh ich net so ganz
4, das logo wird ja zuerstmal für den druck gebraucht fürs internet mach ich mir eh keine sorgen.

was muss ich jetzt machen damit das "reisen" sichtbar bleibt?


----------



## PEZ (29. Oktober 2003)

zum Verständnis:







Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten wie du die Schrift sichtbar bzw. sichtbarer machen kannst.

du kannst bspweise.
- ein anderes Papier verwenden.
- weisses Papier orange bedrucken und die Schrift( die jetzt orange ist) aussparen (in der Datei weiss anlegen)
- die Schrift komplett in schwarz anlegen (bei orangem papier).
- mit deckenden Farben ( eher siebdruck) drucken. wobei auch hier: orange auf orange ist nicht gut zu lesen. auch nicht wenn die farbe deckt.



Gruss PEZ


----------



## PEZ (29. Oktober 2003)

p.s. du kannst auch in illustrator flächen colorieren.
ein logo sollte im idealfall immer als vektorgrafik vorliegen, wenn es gerade irgendwie geht.


----------



## layla (30. Oktober 2003)

du hast oben beim beispiel so ein orange genommen unsere farbe ist eher so ein mehr ins rot gehende. ich werd nachermal die farbe posten.

wie colorier ich in illu? kenn mich damit noch net aus.


----------



## PEZ (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi.
Sorry. Ich will nicht unverschämt sein, aber hab mal ne Frage. Warum hast du den Auftrag eigentlich angenommen?


----------



## layla (30. Oktober 2003)

weil das eine bekannte von mir ist.
sorry wenn ich nicht der profi im druck bin dafür finde ich aber das logo ziemlich gut für meine 2 illu arbeit.


----------

